# How do i add youtube videos in a spoiler?



## kevan (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to add youtube videos inside a spoiler, is it possible?

if not just how to add them straight onto a post

we really need a help section!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 13, 2010)

[ spoiler ][ youtube ]PrkeyrU3wSw[/ youtube ][/ spoiler ]

(don't put spaces before and after ][ when you post.

Result:


Moved to  Site discussions & suggestions


----------



## kevan (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks
Edit:on second thought this seems like a good place

Don't worry


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 13, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=202123


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

@ IZ: It isn't stickied though. Needs another sticky.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 13, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Why didn't you put it in code tags? it's easier than the space thing.
> 
> CODE
> 
> ...


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> @ IZ: It isn't stickied though. Needs another sticky.
> There's a complete BBcode list in my GBAtemp guide topic
> 
> 
> ...


There is: http://gbatemp.net/i-help
But it doesn't cover BBcode


----------



## The Pi (Oct 13, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> He's an admin, he can do what he wants


of course

Hail shaunj66!!!


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Oct 13, 2010)

How did you do that?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> How did you do that?


Hacks.... Epic hacks.


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Spoiler



I quoted you before you edited your post, tk :3


Well, that was a failure.
HTML was everywhere.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Hacks.... Epic hacks.


Bugs.... Massive Bugs. If you encounter the bug, you'll be very upset.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 13, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's quite annoying to have it on an enormous post
(you basically have to save it somewhere else or you have to recreate that part every time you edit the post ...)


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm surprised he's not fixed it. One of these days i'll get Costello to quote one of my posts...

Given he disabled the Acronym tag (when there didn't seem any issues), i'm really surprised he's leaving this tag enabled.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 13, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=


			
				tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'm surprised he's not fixed it. One of these days i'll get Costello to quote one of my posts...
> 
> Given he disabled the Acronym tag (when there didn't seem any issues), i'm really surprised he's leaving this tag enabled.



Probably because he doesn't use thumbs himself

Even if he does disable it, we still have the member tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=


----------



## The Pi (Oct 13, 2010)

This post was complete fail.


----------

